# H100i - Kühlungsproblem?



## Inqontrol187 (29. Oktober 2013)

*H100i - Kühlungsproblem?*

Guten Abend,
zu meiner Systemkonfiguration:

Betriebssystem - Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
Prozessor - Intel Core i7 3820 (Stock)
Mainboard - ASUS Sabertooth X79
Arbeitsspeicher - Corsair Vengeance Blue LP, 8x4GB (32GB) 
Grafikkarte - ASUS GTX 660 Direct CU II OC
Netzteil - OCZ ZX-Series 850W
SSD - OCZ Vertex 3, 120GB 

Gehäuse - Thermaltake Chaser MK-I
CPU Kühler - Corsair H100i with 4x SP120 Quiet-Edition (Push/Pull) 
Lüfter - 1x Corsair AF140 (Back), 1x Corsair SP120 (Bottom), 200*200*30mm Thermaltake Thunderblade 20 Plus (Front)
Firmware H100i - 1.0.5
Software-Version LINK - 2.4.5110



Ich persönlich finde die Temperaturen von der H100i mit den oben genannten Lüftern zu hoch (CPU non OC`ed, Idle -> durchschnittlich 50Grad, Lüfter auf Volllast ca. 1320RPM). Raumtemperatur durchschnittlich 19 Grad. In den Sommermonaten hatte ich 35-37 Grad IDLE-Temps bei 300-400RPM mit den gleichen Lüftern die jetzt verbaut sind, hatte bis gestern noch die LINK-Version 2.3.4816, mit der ich die H100i betreibe seit dem ich sie besitze. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich mein Mainboard reklamieren musste und seit ca. 5 Tagen ein Austausch-Mainboard hier im Betrieb habe. Die H100i war also 6 Wochen nicht in Betrieb bzw. war vorher auf einem anderen Mainboard (aber selber Typ) im Betrieb.

Habe im Anhang 3 Screens von CPU-Z, CoreTemp und CorsairLINK. System seit ca. 3 Stunden im Betrieb, keine Belastung...CPU schlummert die ganze Zeit im Idle. Gerade habe ich mal World of Warcraft gestartet und ein wenig laufen lassen, CoreTemps von 90 Grad. Von einiger Zeit hatte ich noch ~50 Grad nach 4 Stunden zocken. Auch im Hyper-V und VM-Ware Betrieb sind die Temperaturen überdurchschnittlich hoch.

Bevor ich wieder eine RMA starte, frage ich lieber noch einmal hier nach. Habe gerade 6 Wochen auf ein Austausch-Mainboard gewartet.....


Grüße


Tobias


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i - Kühlungsproblem?*

versuch mal den standard lüfter, evtl. werden die temps vom board nicht richtig ausgelesen oder schau mal nach den temps im bios. kühler richtig montiert? wärmeleitpaste? kühler/lüfter sauber? pumpe läuft? pack ma auf die pumpe im betrieb ob die wirklich so heiss ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i - Kühlungsproblem?*

Hi Inqontrol187,

Prüfe mal bitte die Installation der Pumpe auf dem Sockel nochmals. Verwende neue Wärmeleitpaste und installiere alles nochmal frisch. Vielleicht hat sich dort ein Fehler eingeschlichen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

